# Too old to train Schutzhund?



## ownedbuy2dogs (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,
I want to train my 1 year old German shepherd mix to do Schutzhund. I know other breeds are capable of this sport but they are generally raised into it. He picks up any command I teach him. I really just want to give him something to do and have fun with. I understand that some dogs just don't have what it takes. So my question: is he too old to learn Schutzhund? 
Any questions just ask! 
Thanks,
Sierra


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope, he's not too old. No one on the internet can tell you if he's capable though. Best to get out to some clubs have him evaluated and go from there.


----------



## ownedbuy2dogs (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! I've been looking for a local Club but haven't found one yet. Any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Where are you located? Some of us may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## ownedbuy2dogs (Feb 8, 2016)

I live just outside of Lexington Kentucky.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This should be your region for clubs in your area. Search through this link and see if there is a club close to you. Maybe someone from that region will pop on and be able to help you further. Happy hunting! 
Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I sent you a pm. Not sure if you can get it. 
You might give Nick Risden a call at K9 Motivation in Salvisa, Ky. I believe he is involved in Schutzhund, just not sure where he trains. His kennel is called Von Risden Haus, I believe. 
He might be able to help you or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not too old. I started my Rottie mix when she was 2 years old. I was looking for OB training that went beyond the pet OB that was being offered in the area, and needed to find constructive outlets for her energy and drives. 

Even if your dog is not cut out for bite-work, you can start some prey-drive development training and work on getting the Obedience and Tracking portions of SChH. You will learn a ton, and have fun along the way.


----------



## ownedbuy2dogs (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

For DVG clubs near you try DVG-America (the hyphen is important) and look for clubs in the SE region. Or maybe Atlantic.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It isn't the age so much as your dog's temperament and the time you have to go to training. We have a dobbie that at 7 years old just got her IPO1. Granted, she will retire with that title.

Try for your BH, which you have to earn before going further. It is good training for everday life as well as the sport.


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

Even if he isn't cut-out for the sport, I'd advise doing as much as you can in the club with him. I've never seen a dog hurt by Sch. training even if they never achieve a title. 
Years ago we had an Irish Wolfhound in our club. The only thing the owner was interested in was the tracking---didn't even try anything else at first, then only obedience. Turns out, IIRC, she was the first of her breed to achieve her TD in tracking, so something must've worked right!


----------

